# can an oldie be a goodie!?



## medusa53 (Apr 11, 2010)

I have been asked to make a Frankenstein scene scary....win a competition scary.He has the lab scene and the monster but thats about it. Other than a GOTHCA from behind or something, I'm drawing a blank. ANY ideas will help.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Will there be any actors? Tell me more about the scene....there are limitless possibilities if there are actors. A static scene will be a bit harder.


----------



## medusa53 (Apr 11, 2010)

I believe he will be the Dr. and I'm pretty sure we can round up at least one more actor. I appreciate your help!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Is Frankenstein monster a real person or a prop? It would be really great if you were able to reproduce some of the sound effects from the lab, in creating the monster (if you haven't done it already).

Plus maybe you could find out some way to make a small amount of electricity being created to power the monster, as in the original movie.

"GIVE MY CREATION. . .LIFE!" -Young Frankenstein 
*_


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Low level sound effects in the background can up the tension in any viewer. Buzzing of bees on a continuous loop could sound like an electrical hum, but the human mind will process it as a possible threat subconsciously and heighten the flight or flight response. Or so I'm led to believe from reading about sound effects and such. 

Would need more detail on what you're allowed to do, how long are folks supposed to be viewing the scene (long enough for a short scene/script?), what sort of thing has won in the past (type of scene, jump scares or just overall scary looking display? And of what exactly?)...


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

Oooh, I love this question, and I'm tempted to reply that the only real goodies ARE the oldies. As it happens, the mad scientist/Frankenstein room will be the climax of my home haunt this year. 

We do a home haunt for the kids on Halloween every year in our basement. Since we don't use our basement much, my wife is gracious enough to let me keep most of the walls & props up year round. Our Frank room is pretty large; it's got a 7' tall Frank prop dummy, a shelf full of old lab stuff, and a "computer" made of colored LED lights mounted on plywood with an old PC monitor displaying brain waves. There's a few other props in the room, such as birds perched on wires above head and an old fashioned electrical switch made from wood dowels.

Usually, it's the first room, but this year, I'm reversing the flow, making it the last room. So, that means, the room needed something startling. Instead of the scare coming from Frank, which struck me as too obvious, I thought it'd be better for the scares to come from an unexpected direction.

I have built a drop panel disguised as an innocent painting into a side wall. Those are usually pretty successful.

I'm also building a 2nd scare, which will come after the drop panel. Our mad scientist character will ask the guests to step a little closer to Frank (towards the computer panel); he's going to throw the switch and bring Frank to life. At the bottom of the computer panel, I've got an opening covered by a flap. I'll have a volunteer on the other side with a prop tentacle and the motion of the tentacle will trigger a loud growl noise and strobe, while turning the other room lights off. Then, when the tentacle goes back out of sight, the strobe goes off and the regular lights go on.

Should be a pretty neat effect, since the scare will lunge towards feet and isn't coming from the Frank prop as they might expect.


----------



## Dave Leppo (May 16, 2012)

IMO, you definitely need lots of sparks, and some chemist bubbling fluid.


----------

